

CNN: Online comments are on the way out - cft
http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/21/tech/web/online-comment-sections/

======
piwakawaka
Is this true? Are comments done for? Do they desire them in theory, if trolls
could be excluded? Can trolls be excluded?

"At CNN, comments on most stories were disabled in August. They are
selectively activated on stories that editors feel have the potential for
high-quality debate -- and when writers and editors can actively participate
in and moderate those conversations."

What happened in August?

"Editors and moderators now regularly host discussions on CNN's Facebook and
Twitter accounts."

Why are they not concerned about trolling on those sites? Do they just want it
siloed from their site? Is this about lawsuits or advertiser's concerns?

"Despite our best efforts to contain them, trolls are a persistent group and
keep managing to slip through the gates."

Was this simply a moderation problem? Is this solvable?

